# I try to study turkish as much as I can



## thedriver51

Merhaba arkadaşlarım

i want your help to translate this into turkish

1- I try to study turkish as much as i can 

<->


----------



## Muttaki

Mümkün olduğunca Türkçe çalışmaya çalışıyorum.


----------



## thedriver51

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## amorcelius

Muttaki said:


> Mümkün olduğunca Türkçe çalışmaya çalışıyorum.



Hello!
Can you explain your answer (in details)?


----------



## shafaq

amorcelius said:


> Hello!
> Can you explain your answer (in details)?



It is a very literal translation as you realized; it may accepted   grammatically correct but it is ear scratching thing. Instead; by a bit shifting the meaning of the "study" toward "öğrenmek(learning)"; than "çalışmak"; we may obtain a quite acceptable one.
"Mümkün olduğunca Türkçe *öğrenmeye* çalışıyorum."


----------



## shafaq

thedriver51 said:


> Merhaba arkadaşlarım
> 
> i want your help to translate this into turkish
> 
> 1- I try to study turkish as much as i can
> 
> <->



While a very literal translation already offered by Muttaki and a bit corrected one by shafaq above; still some ambiguity is grinning there.
In the sake of removing this ambiguity; we need your help to understand what did you intend to say by "as much as I can".

1- Is it to say "... when I find an opportinity to study" ?.
or
2- "(I study Turkish) as hard as I can" ?


----------



## amorcelius

Good point. (though I am not the initial asker)
How about, you show us for both cases?

and from me, can I say something like this ? -> Turkiye kullanmak  denedikin kadar sik sik ....  (try to use Turkish as often as you can)
my problem is, how to fit in the "can" part?  since you put "ebil/abil" after the root, but here it is as if separated, used in detached expression.
by the way, with this comes up the following - when there are two or more verbs, where do we put the emphatic expression?
I ask this because, in many cases, it is just put at the end of the sentence (like tag questions), and because what if i want to underline some other verb rather than the main one (like here for example, I do not want to emphasize the "trying" (denemek), but rather the "using" (kullanmak).
Explanation would be good.


----------



## shafaq

amorcelius said:


> How about, you show us for both cases?


1- "I try study Turkish when I can find an opportinity for it."

"Her bulabildiğim fırsatta Türkçe çalışmaya gayret ediyorum"
or
"Bulabildiğim her fırsatta Türkçe öğrenmeye çalışıyorum".

2- "I study Turkish as hard as I can" .

     Yapabildiğim kadar çok/sıkı Türkçe çalışıyorum.
     Mümkün olduğunca çok/sıkı Türkçe çalışıyorum.



amorcelius said:


> (try to use Turkish as often as you* can*)


1- Türkçe'yi yap*abil*diğin* kadar*/yap*abil*diğin*ce* sık kullanmaya çalış !
2- (Sen)Türkçe'yi *mümkün olduğu*nca*(=as much as possible)* sık kullanmaya çalış !
3- *(*Bul*abildiğ*in*) *her fırsatta*(=*in all opportunities* (*that* you can *find*))* Türkçe'yi kullanmaya çalış !


amorcelius said:


> my problem is, how to fit in the "can" part?  since you put "ebil/abil" after the root, but here it is as if separated, used in detached expression.



Rendering "can" into Turkish: .
1- Articulated version:  example1: "*as* fast *as* *you can*"
  a- Yap*abil*diğ*in**ce* hızlı          (articulated version)
  b- Yap*abil*diğ*in kadar* hızlı   
  c -Yap*abil*eceğ*in kadar* hızlı 
                           example2: You *can* do this.
                                          (Sen) bunu yap*abilir*sin*.*
2- Discret version:   example1: "as fast as you* can*"
 a-(Senin için) *mümkün oldu*ğu kadar hızlı
 b-(Senin için) *mümkün oldu*ğunca hızlı    
                           example2: You *can* do this.
                                           Bunu yapman *mümkün*.




amorcelius said:


> ...by the way, with this comes up the following - when there are two or more verbs, where do we put the emphatic expression?
> I ask this because, in many cases, it is just put at the end of the sentence (like tag questions), and because what if i want to underline some other verb rather than the main one (like here for example, I do not want to emphasize the "trying" (denemek), but rather the "using" (kullanmak).
> Explanation would be good.


I think I couldn't get your intention. If you can write some examples; I hope I can get.
If you ask something that:        You *can* go and come (back).
          Articulated version is as: Gidip (geri) gel*ebilir*sin.
          Discret version is as:       Gidip gelmen *mümkün*.
Despite the English version; here the second verb(last action of the serial) is emphasized. You can emphasize first verb too by
"Gid*ebilir* ve gelirsin" but -despite it is all the ways correct grammatically- this version isn't what my ears is expecting.

Imagine a conversation like that:
Dad - Hey Son ! Can you go home and bring me something?
Son - No ! / I can't go!
Dad (angrily)   - Sure you *can* go and bring (it) !
Here; instead of -Tabii ki gidebilir(sin) ve getirirsin !
 we prefer         - Tabii ki gidip getir*ebilir*sin !
even we totally neglect the first verb "go" : Tabii ki getire*bilir*sin !

  Both versions are correct grammatically; but second version is almost always used; *unless Dad intented just to encourage Son to bring.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## amorcelius

shafaq said:


> I think I couldn't get your intention. If you can write some examples;


[/QUOTE]

Something like, (and for the sake of putting as many verbs as I can I will write something almost impossible, but just to get the picture) this:
I hope, by praying and finger crossing, to be allowed to prepare to learn to swim. (with a lot of edits)
(it's like, one verb to be directly leading you to another WITHOUT "and" after "and" - like "try to speak", "try to learn to speak")
By the way, thanks for the explanation about the other part!


----------



## shafaq

Others may prefer different ways to go; but I would translate it as "Parmak çatıp dua ederekten, yüzmeyi öğrenmek için hazırlanmama izin verileceğini umuyorum/ümit ediyorum."


----------



## amorcelius

shafaq said:


> Others may prefer different ways to go; but I would translate it as "Parmak çatıp dua ederekten, yüzmeyi öğrenmek için hazırlanmama izin verileceğini umuyorum/ümit ediyorum."



And now, what if you want to emphasize or say something specifically anyhow in any way any of the verbs rather than "hope" and "swim"?
Do you change its position or ...what?


----------

